# Are there any reef clubs in Oklahoma??



## SaltGirl08 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm having the hardest time finding a reef club here in Oklahoma. I'd love to be a part of it but don't know if there is one or any information on how to contact them if so. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

COMAS - Home
http://petsforum.com/okcaa/
Home - Oklahoma Marine Aquarium Society OMAS coral reef salt water fish aquarists hobby marine


----------



## Nicknac44 (Jul 20, 2009)

Im from OK too and if u ever found one could u pass it along! Thx alot


----------

